
You (probably) don't need PostGIS - nathell
https://blog.rebased.pl/2020/04/07/why-you-probably-dont-need-postgis.html
======
Waterluvian
I've used PostGIS a few times before and I'm curious why you wouldn't want to
use it? It's very straightforward to install and use.

I also feel like it makes your Schema and database setup more easily
extensible than if you start with the minimum and have to change it all later.

~~~
petepete
I'd agree with this, there's so little overhead with using it.

One other positive side effect is that you can plug QGIS or similar straight
in and visualise your data with minimal effort.

------
jug
So... You probably need PostGIS if you’re writing a GIS/NIS style application
or do analysis but not to show a few map pins on Google Maps.

I personally like it and don’t even feel like it’s very “heavy” like the
article implies. Great performance even when running locally on my laptop in
my dev environment and with tens of thousands of objects in the topology. :)

------
wdb
I am reading it correctly that the article is suggesting to install the
earthdistance extension instead of PostGIS when needing distances between
points. Why not go for PostGIS instead then?

~~~
lonelappde
Because then you can't do lazy content marketing on your blog.

